# Proplan Sensitive skin and stomach



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

So I am thinking of making the switch. Who is lovin' it? I have my guys on TOTW and they do fine on it, however, it is kinda pricey. I actually had my two year old, Midas, on Proplan, just the regular kind, and he did great on it. I guess I kinda got pushed into trying another food since Proplan had such bad reviews, but I did like the Proplan. I have never tried the sensitive skin and stomach version before and Midas has sensitive, seasonal allergy type skin so I am hoping it will be good for him. Graham has no issues so far and both my guys are not picky, heck, they would probably eat pieces of drywall if I let them and they would like that just the same, LOL. Just wondering who is having good results with the Proplan. And if you are, someone slap me and tell me not to look at the reviews and go what works for my dogs. Thanks!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love it! Flora did not do well on foods like Blue Buffalo, Orijen and Solid Gold (bad bad colitis) and so I switched her over to Purina Sensitive when she was 8 months. Occasionally I would get to thinking I needed to feed her a more "premium" food when I would read some dog food reviews, but I now realize that that was silly of me. The food works wonderfully with Flora: her coat is shiny, energy level good, she LOVES the food, and it works for my budget.

In the end, you need to choose the food that works best for you and your dogs. It may be TOTW, it may be Purina PP, or it may be something else!. Good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yikes, never argue politics, religion, or DOG FOOD!
Reviews are typically given by people with an agenda, or with a strong slant toward some type of food, be it raw, grainfree, whatever. Ignore them.
Feed your dog what works for YOUR DOG. They're all different.
My two senior goldens have always eaten Pro Plan foods. Heck, most of the *more premium* foods haven't even been around as long as my guys are old (14-1/2 and 13-1/2). How would I know if those foods are *really good* until others have had dogs live as long on them as my guys have lived on Pro Plan? My guys aren't laboratory rats or guinea pigs, we'll stick with something that's been proven. JMO of course. 
Tito, the youngster, eats Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach and has done great on it. Tiny gets Pro Plan large breed senior, as did Toby until he had to be put on a prescription food. 
I think their ages, and general good health, is proof enough for me that Pro Plan works for my dogs.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Nyah loves it. When we brought her home from the breeder she was on beneful... yuck. She wasn't a fan and neither was I . We switched her to pro plan and she loves it... My boyfriend's dad use to work in the purina factory all his life and says thats the best dog food you can buy. All real meat, no bad stuff in it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I feed my guy something else, but PP SS&S was one of those I offered to Jacks for a couple months. He LOVED that kibble and always nommed it right down. And as far as I can tell did not cause any stomach or digestion upset. 

It was not that much cheaper than what I feed him right now ($28 for 15lb bag vs $29 for 18lb bag). The reason why I feed him the kibble he's on right now is because I can switch flavors and bags when I want. He's not going to be stuck eating salmon all the time. <- And that's probably for me; he doesn't care what I feed him.

I like dog review sites simply because I like to see what I'm feeding my dog and why and what the naysayers think it's BAD. Sometimes knowing can be reassuring if you choose to continue feeding that food.

Some review sites are better than others.

The one site I like does not review Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. Their review is for the regular food. As far as I know, the only problem they'd have with PPSS&S is the synthetic K ingredient.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We've been feeding Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach for about 8 or 9 months now and have had excellent results with it. Before that, we were feeding Fromm, but our boys had horrible coats and kept losing weight on it. They now have excellent coats and have put on some much needed bulk. They have never looked this good. I swear their coats have gotten almost twice as thick since being on this food. We also started our 5-month-old GSD puppy on this food and she is really thriving on it as well. We've been down the whole grain-free and "holistic" route with terrible results. Pro Plan is definitely what we're staying with. Like others have said, Pro Plan has been around for decades and has proven to be a good, solid food that many dogs (and cats) thrive on. I would just avoid the Pro Plan Selects.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I switched Jazz over to the Sensitive Skin and Stomach from the Chicken and Rice a few months ago due to excessive scratching and skin and stomach upset. She is doing very well on it. Previously had done great on the Chicken and Rice. I don't know about bad reviews but some of our most respected breeders on the forum use and recommend ProPlan. I do believe that the Shredded Formula was not a popular choice though.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

I just switched both mine over to it from Canidae, Blue, ...

Now that I am feeding two dogs (and have 3 kids in college) - the costs are getting out of hand so giving PP a try. 

I don't know if Canidae recently changed recipe - but my first dog - who grew up on Canidae - was getting a very dry coat. My second dog - was having bouts of soft stools on it. So, let's see what happens on PP.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Go to the "search" at the top and put in, "Before & After Pro Plan". I have 2 pictures of my Golden before starting PPSS and after being on PPSS. I was quite amazed at the results.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am using ProPlan Selects Turkey/Barley with great results, couldnt be happier! i went through a few pricier more "natural" high end foods and didnt get nearly the results as i have with PP


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber is on PP SS&S - has been since we switched him to adult food.
We don't use it because he has a sensitive stomach, his breeder feeds her goldens it and loves the coat they have so we thought we would go with it and see how we made out.
Timber has done great on it. He's a healthy 74 lb boy with an amazing coat!!! It's usually the first thing people comment on when they see him.
Like many of the above posters said, alot of reviews are done by people with their own agenda. 
I'd take it with a grain of salt - you will always come across someone who says their food is better than yours. 
To me, the proof is in how healthy my dog is!!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I am so happy to see all the positive responses about PP SS&S! It is the brand I finally choose to try out when we transition away from the Hill ID perscription diet Bryley has been eating since July.( $80 a bag is hard to take, but he has been diarrhea free on it). Anyway, we will start the PP next week and I will just keep my fingers crossed that all will be fabulous -and firm  - on the PP!!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I feed my golden pro plan chicken and rice his entire life 13 yrs. Never had a problem. He did no look his age. No white face on him. He was a "red" golden his entire life. People never believed me when I told them his age.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We just switched Riley to the PP Sensitive Skin & Stomach last week.

He was doing fine on Eukanuba, until I started scrutinizing (okay, obsessing over) his coat. It looks a little thin to me. We've had an unusually hot summer and he'd been shedding so much more than usual, so I would imagine that accounts for the thin coat. Probably had absolutely nothing to do with the food.
Still... I started thinking that it could look better and decided to try PP.
So far, so good. He loves it and it seems to agree with him.
I did get a "before" picture of him, so I can look back in a couple months and see if there's a difference.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Well then, looks like the tribe has spoken. All positive things about the Proplan. I am going to give it a whirl and get a bag to start mixing and making the transition. Thanks everyone!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

MidasMom said:


> Well then, looks like the tribe has spoken. All positive things about the Proplan. I am going to give it a whirl and get a bag to start mixing and making the transition. Thanks everyone!


LOL. Good luck! 
I'm sure PP doesn't work for every dog, but honestly - I can't think of anyone who has tried it and didn't like the results. There probably are some, but I can't recall any. I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been looking to possibly switch to PP S&S, and I like hearing all these good things about it. It sounds like it really helps the coat, but how is it for the skin? I think that my pup has some skin allergies as he is always itching. I've been feeding Purina One large breed. I can't afford a grain free food, but I'm thinking this might be a good alternative. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlopez said:


> I've been looking to possibly switch to PP S&S, and I like hearing all these good things about it. It sounds like it really helps the coat, but how is it for the skin? I think that my pup has some skin allergies as he is always itching. I've been feeding Purina One large breed. I can't afford a grain free food, but I'm thinking this might be a good alternative. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


The skin allergies could easily be related to the environment. When I was living in Louisiana Flora had terrible itiches during the summer (and this was exacerbated when we had a flea infestation :uhoh and she required prescription antihistamines to help it out.

That said, now that we're out of icky LA she hardly ever itches. Is it due to the food? Maybe! Or it could just be due to the fact that she's no longer living in a swamp. 

Have you had a vet confirm that your dog's itchiness is a food related situation?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

So Riley seems to be one of the few dogs that doesn't do well on this food.
We were almost all the way through our first 18lb bag and he started itching. I was really surprised since we went with the Sensitive Skin formula, but he was scratching to the point where I kept checking him for fleas. I actually thought his Advantix wasn't working and he had fleas - it was that bad.
We did a real quick transition back to his Eukanuba. Figured I'd rather deal with a couple days of tummy troubles than deal with skin issues if he kept scratching like he was. He's been back on mostly Eukanuba for just two days now and he's already less itchy. I thought it took longer, but he's definitely improving already.

I'm saying it here, on the forum, for the record: I am not changing his food again. Ever. If I start talking about doing so, someone please stop me!


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

dberk said:


> I just switched both mine over to it from Canidae, Blue, ...
> 
> Now that I am feeding two dogs (and have 3 kids in college) - the costs are getting out of hand so giving PP a try.
> 
> I don't know if Canidae recently changed recipe - but my first dog - who grew up on Canidae - was getting a very dry coat. My second dog - was having bouts of soft stools on it. So, let's see what happens on PP.


Did NOT work out! Max developed dozens of bumps all over his head, which he then proceeded to scratch, opening up large open sores on his cheeks. We got his head shaved down, on antibiotic cream, ... and they have all formed scabs and are now healing. Vet couldn't pinpoint source of problem. 

Even more bumps appeared (daily) on the top of his head during his treatment. I was about to take him back to the vet (thinking skin infection) but decided to change his food first in case it was an allergic reaction. 

I switched him to TOTW - within a day the bumps stopped growing and went away. His face is now mostly healed up. No new bumps have formed. 

Coincidence? Maybe. But I am not going back to PP.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So many people here have mentioned ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach as the ProPlan variety they use. Does anyone use the ProPlan All Life Stages Chicken and Rice adult food?


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> So many people here have mentioned ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach as the ProPlan variety they use. Does anyone use the ProPlan All Life Stages Chicken and Rice adult food?


I don't, but I know I have seen many here post that they do with good results.

I fed the sensitive formula to my old golden retriever towards the end of her life and she did fine on it. I would feed it to my current dog if he needed it. He does fine on Eukanuba, so no reason to change.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought I'd wait til I had my dogs on this for a while til I commented. I bought a bag a month ago, after reading the reviews here and online and decided to try it, since it is a bit less expensive than the TOTW, and I have 4 dogs to feed. Back on Oct 10th I posted here about my golden having terrible hot spots that came on out of nowhere, and I still don't know what caused them, so I didn't change her over right away, but I changed the rest of mine over the day I posted and Taz about a week later. The first thing I noticed was that Sage, my lab mix, started licking and itching like crazy. She is my most sensitive one, so I chalked that up to her now being on a grain heavy food instead of the TOTW that she'd been on, but I decided to at least get through the first bag. 4 Days ago, after they had been on it for 20 days, I came home to explosive diarrhea. Didn't know who did it since Sage and Taz are both together and uncrated when I'm gone. Next day, same thing. I assume it was Sage because both nights before she had woke me up asking to go outside and pooped, which she never does. So Yesterday morning I didn't feed her at all, and when I came home, no poop. And the poop is huge. On the TOTW and every other premium dog food that I've fed (and I don't consider anything made by Purina as premium, but I thought I'd give it a shot), poops are small and hard. These piles look like they came from a horse. So yesterday I put Sage back on the TOTW, and I'll finish what I have for the other 3 but after that, they're going back on TOTW too. I just can't see a food that causes poop to be that big as something healthy and nutritious. And my dogs have eaten a lot of different foods, and have never had poop issues before. They have eaten dead rabbits, people food, cat poop, cat food, cat litter. I was very disappointed after all the reviews I read, and was excited because the price was so much better. But I guess you get waht you pay for.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We are switching Honey to PPSS&S. A month ago her coat was fine, shiny & full, but since we started on the current bag of food that we've been using for several months she's been scratching more and the hair on her hind legs seems thinner, shorter and brittle.
Question, Honey is fed approx 600 calories (2 cups) of food daily. She was a little overweight. Now she weighs 66 lbs down from 70.
The PP has more calories so should we feed her less or go by the guide on the bag (seems like a lot of food)?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Go by calorie counts. Recommended amounts on the bag are almost always ridiculously high.... a great way to sell more food.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Ivyacres said:


> We are switching Honey to PPSS&S. A month ago her coat was fine, shiny & full, but since we started on the current bag of food that we've been using for several months she's been scratching more and the hair on her hind legs seems thinner, shorter and brittle.
> Question, Honey is fed approx 600 calories (2 cups) of food daily. She was a little overweight. Now she weighs 66 lbs down from 70.
> The PP has more calories so should we feed her less or go by the guide on the bag (seems like a lot of food)?



I wouldn't follow the bag suggestions either. I feed Jazz about 2.5 to 3 cups a day. I go by her looks and activity level. If she starts to get a bit thick in the waist I cut back. She is currently about 58 lbs. I think 55 is ideal and 60 is the max I would let her go. I know some people add green beans to their dogs diet for added bulk when you are trying to lose weight and not add excessive calories.


----------



## BradyJames (Aug 26, 2011)

I unfortunately after one 15 lb bag had to switch Brady off of it. I love the way he looks.....hate the way he smells lol. Very very very bad gas on ProPlan and has just started an itching phase. So now we are on to trying out TOW Pacific stream. Hoping he can settle into a food soon.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I feed Nygel Proplan Sensitive Skin and he does GREAT on it! I have Razz & Thai on Taste of the Wild Salmon & they do ok but I'm not totally impressed with the results - dry coat & the cost - but I don't know what else to feed them. I've fed Wellness in the past but found the cost prohibitive considering so so results and it was becoming more expensive every time I bought it. I've tried to switch Razz & Thai over to Proplan without good results - very runny stools & GAS :doh::doh::doh:. I should note that I feed canned wild salmon along with coconut oil to all my boys.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think Eukanuba makes a salmon based food... maybe you could try it?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

A friend of mine feeds Pedigree & has AMAZING dogs!!!! Makes you wonder about the high cost foods we all try with our dogs.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I wonder if younger dogs are able to "get away" with eating less healthfully and still look great? You know, like those college guys who are non stop junk food eaters but have Adonis bodies.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I wonder if younger dogs are able to "get away" with eating less healthfully and still look great? You know, like those college guys who are non stop junk food eaters but have Adonis bodies.


Hehe yes, until it catches up with them and they all of a sudden have love handles and are pooping their pants...


----------

